
Autonomy Cube - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomy_Cube
======
bookofjoe
>'Impossible objects' that reveal a hidden power

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/arts/design/trevor-
paglen...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/arts/design/trevor-paglen-
pittsburgh.html)

